
Joncampbell123 / dosbox-x – DOSBox-X 0.82.25 2020-01-01 10:44 - peter_d_sherman
https://github.com/joncampbell123/dosbox-x/releases
======
peter_d_sherman
Read the release notes (all of them on the page, not just the current
version)... apparently Jon Campbell has done a lot of work on DOSBox -- for
which I say the community owes him a round of applause!

Yes, it's a fork, but it's a lot of work, nonetheless!

Thank you Jon Campbell!

